# تصنيع بطارية السيارة



## chemical (16 فبراير 2007)

ارجو من الاخوة ا لكرام شرح عملية تصنيع الطاريات (السارة) والمواد الداخلة والعملية وجزاكم خير الجزاء


----------



## ابو مصطفى 61 (12 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
راجع الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=10248
تجد تعريف لصناعة البطاريات السائلة واذا احتجت الى اي سؤال او استفسار انا حاضر للاجابة

ابو مصطفى


----------



## ابوزوزي (31 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير ابو مصطفى


----------



## المهندسه ليى (1 فبراير 2009)

البطارية هى أهم أجزاء السيارة لحظة إدارة المحرك فهى تمد المحرك الكهربى بالتيار الكافى لإدارته عند بدء إدارة محرك السيارة وكذلك فإنها تمد المصابيح والأحمال الكهربائية الأخرى بما تحتاجه من تيار أثناء توقف المحرك أو أثناء دورانه بسرعات منخفضة وبعد أن يدور المحرك يحل المولد (الدينامو) محل البطارية فى امداد مجموعة الاشعال والأحمال الكهربائية بالتيار المطلوب. 
ولأن البطارية لها المكان الأول فى الدورة الكهربية للسيارة فمن الواجب علينا أن نعرف شيئا عنها حتى نستطيع ان نتعرف بعد ذلك على عيوبها واعطالها.. 
تتركب البطارية فى ابسط صورها من مجموعة من الألواح الموجبة وعدد من الألواح السالبة تغمر هذه الألواح في محلول الكتروليتى مكون من حامض كبريتيك مركز (ماء النار) وماء مقطر. فمثلا البطارية ذات الستة فولت تتكون من ثلاثة أعمدة جهد كل منها=2فولت.. توصل هذه الاعمدة مع بعضها على التوإلى فيكون الجهد الكلى للبطارية=6فولت. 
وكذلك البطارية ذات 12فولت تتكون من 6أعمدة جهد كل منها 2فولت توصل على التوإلى فيكون جهد البطارية 12فولت. 
ويتكون كل عمود من أعمدة البطارية من عدد من الألواح الموجبة والألواح السالبة، تغمر الألواح جميعها فى المحلول الألكتروليتى وتوضع الألواح والمحلول فى وعاء لا يتأثر بالأحماض يكون عادة من الزجاج أو الكاوتشوك المجفف، ويغطى هذا الوعاء بغطاء من نفس المادة المصنوع منها. 
سعة البطارية:- 
تختلف كمية الكهرباء التى يمكن تخزينها فى البطاريات باختلاف أسطح الألواح المتكونة منها والوحدة العملية والوحدة العملية لقياس قدرة البطارية على التخزين تسمى (السعة).. وهى عبارة عن حاصل ضرب شدة التيار الذى يمكن أخذه من البطارية x مقدار الزمن الذى يمكن أن تفرغ فيه تفريغا قانونيا قبل أن يصل الجهد بين اقطاب أعمدتها إلى 1,8 فولت فاذا فرضنا أن بطارية أعطت 87 أمبيرا لمدة 10 ساعات. فان سعة البطارية=87 x 10=870 أمبير.ساعة. 
ولنحذر إذا هبط جهد العمود إلى 1,8 فولت أن تحاول تفريغها بأي حال من الاحوال.. وكل تيار يصرف من البطارية عند هذا الجهد يؤدى إلى تراكم أملاح كبريتات الرصاص التى يصعب تحليلها لنزعها من الألواح بعد أن تتراكم عليها.. أى أن ذلك يؤدى إلى فساد البطارية وهو ما يطلق عليه (التملح). 
شحن البطارية:- 
المولد الكهربى الذى يغذى البطارية بالتيار الكهربى طوال مدة دوران المحرك قد لا يعوضها ما تفقد فيما يطلب منها لإدارة المحرك أو الراديو وآلة التنبيه والإنارة وغير ذلك.. لذلك لابد من إعادة شحنها باستخدام جهاز الشحن الخاص لتصبح قادرة على القيام بوظيفتها خير قيام. 
وهناك الكثير من أصحاب السيارات يقومون بشحن البطاريات بالمنزل وذلك باستعمال الشاحن المنزلى وهنا يجب أن نتحقق من أن سالب الشاحن موصول بسالب البطارية وموجب الشاحن بموجب البطارية. 
وهناك طريقة سهلة وطريقة لمعرفة القطب السالب من القطب الموجب (إذا كانا مجهولين).. خذ سلكين موصلين بقطبى التيار واغمسهما فى قطعه من البطاطس على مسافة صغيرة.. نجد أن قطعة البطاطس قد تعير لونها إلى اللون الأخضر حول طرف القطب الموجب. 
صيانة البطارية:- 
تتأثر البطارية كثيرا بالعناية التى تبذل فى صيانتها، فكلما كثرت العناية بها طال عمرها. وصيانة البطارية إما أن تكون وهى مركبة فى مكانها بالسيارة أو بعد رفعها من السيارة أما صيانتها وهى مركبة فى مكانها فانما يكون باختبار كثافة السائل كالاتى:- تقاس كثافة سائل البطارية باستخدام ميزان الكثافة (الهيدرومتر)، ونقرأ الكثافة على عوامة الهيدرومتر.. 
والجدول الآتى يبين قراءة الكثافة وحالة البطارية فى أحوال مختلفة:- 
حالة البطارية الكثافة 
بطارية كاملة الشحن 1,265 - 1,290 
بطارية نصف شحن 1,205 - 1,230 
بطارية مفرغة الشحنة 1,110 - 1,165 

وتكون الصيانة أيضا باختبار الضغط بين أعمدة البطارية باستخدام الفولتميتر.. كما تشمل أضافة الماء المقطر للسائل وتنظيف الأقطاب والأسلاك وتغيير التالف منها. 
وتشمل صيانتها بعد رفعها من مكانها: شحنها وتغيير سائلها وتجديد الواحها عند الضرورة وعموما عند صيانة البطارية يجب مراعاة الآتى:- 
-يجب الكشف الدورى على منسوب السائل فى البطارية بحيث يغمر السائل حافة الألواح ويعلوها بحوإلى 1-2بوصة. 
-لا يستعمل الماء العادى فى تحضير الحامض ولنحذر من صب الماء على الحامض عند تحضير السائل. 
-يجب غسل البطارية على فترات ثم اعادة تزويدها بالحامض وشحنها.. ويكون الغسل بفصل البطارية من الدائرة الكهربية ونزعها من مكانها بالسيارة وتفريغها مما تحويه من حامض ووضع ماء مقطر بدلا منه عدة مرات حتى نرى الماء خاليا من الرواسب، بعد ذلك تملأ البطارية بالحمض من جديد مع مراعاة ان تكون كثافته فى حدود 1,265-1,290 ثم نشحن البطارية بعد ذلك. 
-يجب ابعاد البطارية تماما عن مصادر اللهب خاصة فى مراحل الشحن النهائية.. نظرا لخروج غازات الهيدروجين والآكسوجين قرب نهاية عملية الشحن.. مما يؤدى إلى عملية الانفجار. 
-يجب ألا تترك البطارية غير مستعملة بدون شحن.. بل تشحن قبل تخزينها.. ويعاد ذلك على فترات أثناء تخزينها.. 
-يجب ألا يزيد ارتفاع السائل عن - بوصة فوق الألواح منها لفيضان السائل مع اهتزاز السيارة مما يؤدى إلى تآكل أجزاء التوصيل وتعرض البطارية لدوائر قصد (دوائر القصد هى دوائر صغيرة تحدث داخل البطارية تعمل على مرور التيار بين الأقطاب داخلها مما يضعف تيار الحمل الخارجى). 
-يجب فحص تيار المولد لأن التيار العإلى أو المنخفض يتلف البطارية عند الشحن. 
-يجب ربط قطب البطارية السالب ربطا محكما بهيكل السيارة وكذا توصيل الأقطاب السالبة بجميع الاحمال الكهربية بهيكل السيارة حتى تتم الدائرة الكهربية. 
-يجب ان تعلم أن استخدام مبدئ الحركة بكثرة يسبب ضياع جهد البطارية لأنه يستهلك حوإلى 250 أمبير فى الدقيقة.. فاذا استخدمناه لبدء ادارة المحرك ولم يدر فيجب عدم الاستمرار فى هذه العملية حفاظا على تيار البطارية. فقد يكون السبب فى ذلك سببا لا دخل للبطارية به. 
-عند اعادة تركيب البطارية مكانها بعد عملية الشحن يجب التأكد من أن طرفى البطارية السالب والموجب قد احكم وضعها وربطهما. 
إصلاح البطارية:- 
وهنا ندرس أهم ما يصيب البطارية وكيفية التغلب على هذا العطب:- 
(أ)تملح الألواح:- 
والسبب فى ذلك هو التفريغ السريع أو تركها غير مشحونة بدون استخدام فترة طويلة.. 
وتملح الألواح يعنى تكون طبقة صلبة من الكبريتات تمنع أتمام التفاعل الكيماوى.. وإذا كان التملح بسيطا فمن الممكن علاجه بشحن البطارية بتيار ضعيف يصل إلى عشر تيار الشحن العادى ثم تفريغها أيضا بنفس المعدل.. أما حالات التملح الشديد فلا علاج لها. 
(ب)حدوث دوائر قصر بين الألواح:- 
ويحدث ذلك نتيجة للاتصال الداخلى بين الألواح الموجبة والسالبة، وعلاج ذلك يكون بغسل البطارية ثم شحنها، فاذا بقى القصر كما هو وجب تغيير الألواح. ويعرف وجود دوائر القصر بين الألواح بأن ينعدم جهد أحد الأعمدة، ولا يمكن لأى شحنة أن تبقى على هذه الأعمدة. 
(ج)الشحن الزائد للبطارية:- 
وهو متلف للبطارية ويعرف ذلك بالآتى:- 
-زيادة كبيرة فى كمية الماء المستهلكة فى البطارية.. لأن الشحن الزائد يؤدى إلى زيادة درجة حرارة السائل وبالتإلى إلى سرعة تبخره. 
-زيادة التأكسد فى الألواح الموجبة مما يؤدى إلى تمدد هذه الألواح. 
-تملح الأطراف العلوية لألواح البطارية. 
مجموعة الشحن:- 
سبق أن ذكرنا ان الشحنة الكهربية المخزونة فى البطارية تتناقص عند سحب التيار الكهربى لتشغيل المبدئ وغيره من الأحمال الكهربية فى السيارة.. لذلك يجب تعويض البطارية عن هذه الشحنة حتى تظل دائما تؤدى عملها كما يجب.. وهذا ما يعرف بالشحن. ويقوم بعملية الشحن: المولد (الدينامو).. والمنظم (الكتاوت). 
أما المولد فينتج عند دورانه تيارا كهربيا مستمرا يستخدم فى الشحن البطارية وتشغيل بقية الأحمال الكهربائية. 
أما المنظم فانه يمنع زيادة جهد وتيار المولد عن قيمتين مأمونتين بالاضافة إلى أنه يمنع مرور التيار من البطارية إلى المولد فالأرضى عندما يكون الجهد الناتج من المولد أقل من جهد البطارية وذلك عند توقف المحرك أو المولد عن الدوران أو عند عطل المولد
تحياتي..


----------



## مهندس النهضة (3 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جميل إستمروا


----------



## مهندس الحداء (3 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير يا اخي
عندي سؤال واروج منك الاهتمام اذا كانت لك خبره هل يمكن اعادة تصنيع البطاريات التالفة اذا ممكن ارجو ان تفيدني 
وان تعطيني مواقع بهي صور لمصانع اعادةتصنيع وكيف تتم العملية واكون ممنون لك


----------



## ابوزوزي (3 فبراير 2009)

من الممكن جدا اعادة التصنيع لكن نقاوة الرصاص لا تصل الى85%وهذا لا يكفي لان البطارية من هذا الرصاص 
لا تعيش عمرا يجب ان تكون نقاوة الرصاص تصل الى99%


----------



## ابو مصطفى 61 (4 فبراير 2009)

لسلام عليكم
اخي الكريم عملية اعادة تصنيع البطارية في شكلها العام سهلة وبسيطة ( اعادة صهر الرصاص مرة اخرى ... اعادة تشكيل البلاستك كحبيبات .... الاستخدام مرة ثانية ......) .......... لكن التطبيق الفعلي معقد جدا جدا...
اولا: الرصاص السبائكي المستخدم (اقصد الشبكة الحاملة للمادة الفعالة..المكونة من سبيكة الرصاص والقصدير والانتمون) من السهل الحصول عليه بواسطة افران صهر حراري وهنا يجب ملاحظة ان النسب في السبيكة سوف تتغير مع دخول بعض الشوائب ولابد من اعادة فحص النسب وتعديلها.
اما المادة الفعالة(اوكسيد الرصاص )لايمكن اعادتها في شكلها الاول لدخول مواد اخرى في تركيبتها وعملية اعادتها الى رصاص نقي اصعب وكلفة اكبر من عملية تصنيع اوكسيد جديد.
ثانيا: اعادة تدوير البلاستك المستخدم لن تكون ناجحة على اعتبار ان البلاستك قد تعرض الى شوائب ورواسب تحتاج الى تنظيف ممايضيف تكاليف وجهد ووقت وازعاج كبير؟؟؟؟؟؟
من التجربة التي عملت بها ان افضل ما يمكن الاستفادة من البطارية القديمة هو الرصاص السبائكي بعد تعديل النسب وهذا متاح بشكل عملي ومجدي.
اما اذا كنت تعني اخي الكريم باعادة استخدام الالواح القديمة والصندوق القديم فهذا ممكن ولكن لن نحصل على بطارية كفوءة والا لماذا احتاج الى اعادة تصنيع بطارية استهلكت او ضعفت اولم تعد تقوم بالاداء المطلوب منها 
هذه ملاحظات سريعة بما اتاح لي الوقت .................. وشكرا

ابو مصطفى


----------



## ابوزوزي (5 فبراير 2009)

اخي الكريم ابو مصطفى لقد شرح ووضحت مشكور جدا 
لكن سؤالي لك ماهي المادة التي تضاف الى البطارية التي لا تحتاج الى صيانة وبها تتم اعادة بخار الماء الى البطارية
انا من خلال تجربتي في معملي المتواضع وجدت انه لا خلاف بين البطارية السائلة او البطارية التي لا تحتاج الى صيانة سوى الغطاء الذي هو مصنع على شكل مرشح للماء افيدنا بمعلوماتك انت ولاخوة المهندسون والف شكر لمن يشارك


----------



## jassim78 (5 فبراير 2009)

كتاب راقي عن البطاريات تفضل اخي
http://rapidshare.com/files/175059828/UnderstandBatt.rar


----------



## ابوزوزي (6 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جدا صديقي لكن عنوان الموقع على الرابيد لا يعمل
هل لديكم موقع اخر والف شكر


----------



## jassim78 (6 فبراير 2009)

خادم اسم الكتاب Understanding Batteries والروابط
http://uploaded.to/file/zttffb
http://uploaded.to/file/zttffb


----------



## ابو مصطفى 61 (7 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
الاخ ابو زوزي ليس لدي معرفة بتركيب المادة او اسمها ولكن في احدى التجارب التي قمنا بها لايجاد بديل عن مادة تسمى (تي بول)تقلل التبخر من محلول البطارية وبصراحة ان تجاربنا قد فشلت ولم نستطع لا ايجاد البديل ولا معرفة ما
هو تركيب مادة ال(تي بول) هذه التي استخدمها المجهز الرئيسي للمعمل.
كل ما اعرفه ان شكلها كرة بيضاء بقطر 4-7 ملم تضاف بمعدل 2-3 حبة لكل نصف متر مكعب من محلول البطارية

اما ما يخص الغطاء صحيح انه يعمل كمكثف .
ابو مصطفى


----------



## ابوزوزي (7 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جدا ابو مصطفى على الايضاح لكن هل من المعقول انه لا يوجد طريقة لكي نعرف هذه المادة أو غيرها
ارجو المساعدة من جميع الاعضاء في المنتدى


----------



## ابو مصطفى 61 (8 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
الاخ ابو زوزي ليس من المعقول فعلا ان لا توجد طريقة لمعرفة هذه المادة ونحن لم نصل الى نتيجة في ذلك الوقت(1994 ) لعدم توفر الامكانات في ظل الظروف المتاحة لنا واعتقد انه من الممكن الان اكثر معرفة ذلك على اساس ان الشركات التي تصنع البطاريات التي لاتحتاج الى صيانة (المغلقة ) اصبحت اكثر من السابق. وتوفر المعلومة العلمية اصبح اسهل- وتوفر ملتقى المهندسبن العرب وما يقدمه من حهد وخدمة عظيمة لاعضاءه وغيرهم.
ان شاء الله سأحاول مراجعة ما قمنا به في السابق مع ما اتيح لي عبر هذا الملتقى العظيم وما يسمح به وقت عملي الحالي البعيد عن مجال عمل البطاريات ....لعل الله بهدينا لمعرفة ذلك
ابو مصطفى


----------



## عبدالله مناصرة (8 فبراير 2009)

أشكر جمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ الاخواااااااااااااااان ــــــــــــــــــــــيع 
على المشااااااااااااااااركات الجميلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## ابوزوزي (8 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جدا ابو مصطفى على المجهود وارجو من جميع الاعضاء ان لا يبخلوا علينا بمعلوماتهم


----------



## هاني القيسي (19 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
اريد اعرف كيف تتم عملية اعادة صهر البطاريات التالفة بعد فصل الرصاص عن البلاستك ممكن اعرف كيفة تتم عملية الصهر وما هية الاضافات التي تستخدم لغرض الحصول على رصاص جيد بنسبة ما
مع تحياتي


----------



## popsmsm (30 أكتوبر 2009)

laë,vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## sniper1975 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

المهندسه ليى قال:


> البطارية هى أهم أجزاء السيارة لحظة إدارة المحرك فهى تمد المحرك الكهربى بالتيار الكافى لإدارته عند بدء إدارة محرك السيارة وكذلك فإنها تمد المصابيح والأحمال الكهربائية الأخرى بما تحتاجه من تيار أثناء توقف المحرك أو أثناء دورانه بسرعات منخفضة وبعد أن يدور المحرك يحل المولد (الدينامو) محل البطارية فى امداد مجموعة الاشعال والأحمال الكهربائية بالتيار المطلوب.
> ولأن البطارية لها المكان الأول فى الدورة الكهربية للسيارة فمن الواجب علينا أن نعرف شيئا عنها حتى نستطيع ان نتعرف بعد ذلك على عيوبها واعطالها..
> تتركب البطارية فى ابسط صورها من مجموعة من الألواح الموجبة وعدد من الألواح السالبة تغمر هذه الألواح في محلول الكتروليتى مكون من حامض كبريتيك مركز (ماء النار) وماء مقطر. فمثلا البطارية ذات الستة فولت تتكون من ثلاثة أعمدة جهد كل منها=2فولت.. توصل هذه الاعمدة مع بعضها على التوإلى فيكون الجهد الكلى للبطارية=6فولت.
> وكذلك البطارية ذات 12فولت تتكون من 6أعمدة جهد كل منها 2فولت توصل على التوإلى فيكون جهد البطارية 12فولت.
> ...


 
مشكورة مهندسة ليى على المعلومات المفيدة......بنفهم منك يعني لما تضعف البطارية لازم نزيدها ماء مقطر ولا لازم نقيس نسبة المحلول كما ذكرتي


----------



## nabawy2002 (30 يناير 2010)

شكرا عى مجهودك الرائع


----------



## nabawy2002 (30 يناير 2010)

شكر خاص للاخ ابو مصطفى والاخت المهندسه ليى على مشاركتهم التى استفدت منها


----------



## الشعاع الأبيض (30 يناير 2010)

شكرآ على الموضوع الجميل والمفيد


----------



## elsayedeloroby (4 سبتمبر 2010)

افادك الله ياصديقى
واشكرك جداااااااااااااااااااا
وربنا يزيدك من فضله وعلمة
مع تحيات السيد الاوروبى


----------



## عبدالله ابوعلوش (17 أكتوبر 2010)

اريد ان انقي الرصاص


----------



## عبدالله ابوعلوش (17 أكتوبر 2010)

ماذا نستخدم في تنقية الرصاص


----------



## ابو عمر 66 (27 يوليو 2011)

*ارجوا المساعدة*



ابو مصطفى 61 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> راجع الرابط التالي
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=10248
> تجد تعريف لصناعة البطاريات السائلة واذا احتجت الى اي سؤال او استفسار انا حاضر للاجابة
> ...


 
اريد عمل مصنع بطارية سيارات و لكن صغير ممكن يا ابو مصطفى افادتى فى هذا الموضوع
و دراسة جدوى اذا امكن
وشكرا


----------



## ابو مصطفى 61 (28 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
الاخ العزيز ابو عمر

تركت العمل قي صناعة البطارية منذ عام 1997 وغير متوفر لدي معلومات موثقة لها ولكن ان استطعت ان ترسل لي ما تريد على شكل اسئلة اومعلومات محددة او اذا توفر لديك طرق تصنيع تريد المفاضلة بينها اواي معلومة تقنية محددة انا جاهز للرد والمساعدة .

ابو مصطفى


----------



## المجد الفلسطيني (28 يوليو 2011)

الموضوع مجدي ونافع


----------



## suleiman-17 (13 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
رمضان كريم والله موضوعك جميل جدا ومفيد بس عندي طلب بسيط وهو :
اريد تركيز حمض الكبريتيك الذي يضاف الى البطارية بالضبط.
وشكرا.......


----------



## ابو مصطفى 61 (16 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
كل عام وانتم بخير
بالنسبة لتركيز حامض الكبريتيك الخاص بالبطارية يقاس بواسطة الهيدروميتر (كثافة المحلول) افضل محلول لعمل البطارية هو 1250 .
عند شحن الطارية يزداد التركيز طالما هناك شحن وعتد التفريغ اي استعمال البطارية يقل التركيز طالما هناك تفريغ للشحنة
في السيارة يتم استهلاك 60امبير/ساعة لحظة التشغيل مما يقلل التركيزوعندما يدور المحرك تبدأ عملية الشحن من الداينمو لتعويض ما فقد من شحنة ورفع التركيز لما كان عليه المتحكم بهذه العملية هومايعرف بال(كت اوت ... او الكتف)بتعبير كهربائي السيارات.
اذا كانت البطارية غير مستعملة واريد اضافة الحامض لها يفضل عمل التالي:
اضافة حامض كثافته 1230 وشحن البطارية لساعتين الى ثلاث ساعات على تيار 3الى5 امبيرقبل الاستعمال
لان ذلك سوف يقوم بعمل ترتيب ايوني جيد يساعد في اطالة عمر البطارية ويخلصنا من مشكلة الشحن الزائد التي قد تسبب تقوس الالواح الموجبة داخل البطارية ممايسبب تشقق في المادة الفعالة وتساقطها لتسبب الدوائر القصيرة التي تنهي عمر البطارية.

ارجوا ان تكون اجابتي مفيدة وشكرا

ابو مصطفى


----------



## النيزك اليافعي (24 أبريل 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخواني خواتي الكرام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بصراحه شدني هذا الموضوع جداً الى هذا الملتقى الجميل الذي اعجبت به

ارجو من الاخوه افادتي اذا امكن ماهي المواد التي تضاف الى صفائح الرصاص السالبه والموجبة بكل تفصيل لو سمحتم اخواني الكرام

ارجو افادتي للاهميه*


----------



## النيزك اليافعي (24 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم اخواني اخواتي المهندسين

ما ادري اخواني الكرام انا استفسرت منكم بمشاركتي السابقه وكنت اتمنى ان اجد من يعينني ويمد يد العون لي ولكن للاسف حتى الحضه لم يعرني اي منكم انتباهه اتمنى عليكم المساعده لو سمحتم الموضوع في غاية الاهميه*


----------



## النيزك اليافعي (1 مايو 2012)

*يبدو انهو لا حيات لمن تنادي لا مهندسين ولا مشرفين ولا حتى مساعدين . اسعاف نخل هاويه شكراً ايها المهندسون العرب على المساعده*


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (1 مايو 2012)

النيزك اليافعي قال:


> *يبدو انهو لا حيات لمن تنادي لا مهندسين ولا مشرفين ولا حتى مساعدين . اسعاف نخل هاويه شكراً ايها المهندسون العرب على المساعده*



السلام عليكم
اخي النيزك تحية وسلاما
لقد شاركت ولم تقرأ ولم ترجع الى اي مرجع وانت صاحب المشاركة فماذا تريد من غيرك ولماذا الغلط 
اقطاب البطارية تصنع من التالي
الشبكة من الرصاص واحد الاقطاب يغطى بطبقة من اكسيد الرصاص والآخر بطبقة من سلفات الرصاص على شكل معجونة متماسكة 
ولو انك اجتهدت وبحثت لوجدت ما اردت فلست ادري اين الحياه هل في صاحب الحاجة ام في من لم يبحث عن حاجتة
وشكرا جزيلا على ردك .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## النيزك اليافعي (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*اخواني الكرام 
ادارة ومشرفي الملتقى 
اعتذر منكم جميعن عن مشاركتي السابقه ولكن فعلن كنت باشد الحاجه لمعرفة هذه المعلومه في وقتها ولم يسعفني الوقت حتى ابحث عن هذا الموضوع الممتاز وكما ترى هذا الموضوع اعتقد طرح في 2007 وانا كتبت موضوعي في 2012 وكنت اتمنى ان يرشدني احد الى هذا الموضوع الجميل في وقتها لاني لم اعلم بوجوده او كيفية البحث عن المواضيع التي اريد الاستفاده منها لذالك اكرر اسفي والسموحه منكم جميعً .
واتمنى منكم ان تدلوني عن موضوع يخص جنوط السيارات بارسال الرابط الي برساله خاصه او تركه لي في هذا الموقع او دلوني على طريقة البحث عن المواضيع لاقوم بذالك بنفسي .
وجزاكم الله كل خير اخواني الكرام*


----------



## ahmad-ata (19 يناير 2014)

ما شاء الله فسم ممتاز الى الامام والتقدم


----------

